# CBE Sight Tape Magnifier



## SandyCBE (May 12, 2003)

I just wanted to let all our customers know that we now have a sight tape magnifier available for our Micro Lite and Pro Lite Sights. We had samples available at both Oak Ridge and Erie but the final versions are now ready for shipment. They are $15.00 each. If you have any questions please give me a call; my office hours are 8AM-8PM EDT.

Thanks
Sandy
www.custombowequipment.com


----------



## BruceAboy (May 12, 2004)

Sandy,
What is a sight tape mag and how does it work? I have a Prolite and love it!


----------



## Shooter Mike (Oct 27, 2002)

Any pictures? I've heard ya'll had one but haven't seen anything on them yet.


----------



## SandyCBE (May 12, 2003)

To: CBE Customers

Sorry, I should have provided further information about our new sight tape magnifier.

It's an acrylic magnifier that enlarges your sight tape marks 2X. You would remove the brass pointer from your Micro Lite or Pro Lite sight and replace it with this magnifier that has two reference lines, one red and one blue, to use instead of your pointer. It's particularly useful if you run off tapes in one yard increments. As with all our products, if you buy it and don't like it, you can return it. 

Feel free to give me a call if you have any questions.

Sandy
Custom Bow Equipment
1-800-949-4911


----------



## deadx (Aug 6, 2002)

Just got my new CBE sight magnifier in the mail and it is great. The CBE sight magnifier works much better for CBE sights than the CR sight magnifier.


----------



## Derbytown (May 22, 2002)

Does it come with a sight mark cover? Just wondering.
Derbytown


----------



## deadx (Aug 6, 2002)

Derbytown, no CBE doesn`t make a sight magnifier cover at this time but I am sure Joe will be forced to come up with a good one real soon   I would think that velcro would do nicely cut to the exact size needed


----------



## LHpuncher (Apr 12, 2004)

I need a knob for a 3dxl.....how much would that cost me shipped to PA


----------



## deadx (Aug 6, 2002)

LHpuncher,
Call Sandy @1-800-949-4911 or visit website @ www.custombowequipment.com. She is very helpful and will be able to answer all your questions. Their products can`t be beat!.


----------



## Shooter Mike (Oct 27, 2002)

Here's the CBE magnifier installed on my Micro Lite 2. Great piece of gear - I'm sticking with it


----------



## ursonvs (Sep 19, 2003)

*hey mike...*

could you post some pics of your dx light setup on your 3dml for me? also i would like to see how you have the battery setup on your bow. got one coming and i would like to have some ideas on mounting it. appreciate it bud.


Lee


----------



## Shooter Mike (Oct 27, 2002)

Sure thing. Tomorrow though. It's time for me to go to bed. Its 5:00am over here. Just woke up for a midnight snack and I can still catch a few more hours of sleep before church.


----------



## catdaddy (Aug 8, 2003)

*2 Lines???*

Why the need for the red line and blue line?


----------



## Shooter Mike (Oct 27, 2002)

Two reasons that I can think of:
1.) to keep your competition guessing, in the event they ARE trying to read your sight tape
2.) to make sure that no matter where you have your tape situated on your elevation bar, there will be a line that can be adjusted to marry up with your sight mark.


----------



## SandyCBE (May 12, 2003)

*Reason for the 2 Lines!!*

Hi Catdaddy

ShooterMike's reply was excellent and logical (thanks, Mike!) but actually the reason for the two lines is very simple. The blanks that we purchase come through with the blue line and Joe felt the line should be centered so he added the red line. I think I like Mike's reasons better 

Sandy


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*Great product and service !!!*

Wow ............ that was fast, got my Magnifier today in the mail ( 5 days to Canada )....... little work and on my Naildriver it went !!!!

Impressed is all I can say ...........

Thanks CBE

PintoJK


----------



## PJBinMI (Oct 31, 2003)

Humm think I need one for my Copper John.

Pat.


----------



## Bigallyoutdoors (Oct 5, 2014)

Got any left for sale?


----------

